# 30 photos 180g - NEW SET UP!



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

Waiting my tank to be ready for my 2 piraya, here's a few of pics from the biginning to the end (2 adult red's will be soon added).

Background is the new JUWEL CLIFF DARK,
















I kept filters active in a small box with previous aquarium's water















A small break! 















finally empty












































Manila woods


















































New sand and background reduced lights so i changed one aquaglo with arcadia "freshwater" (the front one...rear one is still an aquaglo 40watt); this is the result;















finally filling in
















and here it's how it looks like...
































































I hope u guys enjoy it...
TommasoM


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Amazing timeline photos of your project and the end result is absolutely beautiful as well. What kind of subtrate are you using?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Awesome tank mate!! Cant wait 2 get my new 1 up and running!!!!!


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

Ja said:


> Amazing timeline photos of your project and the end result is absolutely beautiful as well. What kind of subtrate are you using?


Hi mate...Here in Italy it's called Aquaristica Pronto AQ Srilank. Aquaristica and JUWEL are the same things. I tryed to search it in english, but i didn't find anything... anyway, the translation is: "Aquaristica/JUWEL Ready AQ Srilanka.

really an expencive one...








Tommy


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Your efforts have really paid of Sir......

That setup would be a dream to own.Simply amazing job.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

wow, incredible. you put a lot of effort into this and it looks great.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

awesome tank! you did a great job. securing the wood to the tank bottom was a really good idea. show us when you get the fish in there!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice Job! I like the natural look.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

this is a sweet thread. great photo log








your tank is looking awesome. good job


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Awesome job!

You've inspired me to do something like this, when I get my new 210 gallon going.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Bravissimo, Pygolover!...Job well done!....


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Looking amazing.

Wish u the best!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks amazing, great job


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice set up looks amazing cant wiat till you put those P's in


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Gotta love a nice big tank w/ p's and plants..

Looks great ty for sharing. Keep us updated w/ growth of plants please.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

looks really good


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks u all, for those sweet words... today i'll introduce the 2 huge Piraya. They have been settled in a shop and they got ichtyo...








They're going better but the owner can't wait so i must pick them up. I'll wait for 2 RB's. I do not want them to get sick too, so i first want to see how my pirayas are doing...









Plants have been in a too small tank (60 liters), reciving a treatment against snail. After 5 days i had to put them in the main tank cause light was not reaching plants on the bottom which were almost dead. Vallisneria are almost gone...probably i have to change them, maybe with crinum, much more resistent, which require less light.








Tommy

PS i hope i won't see snails, but i'm not sure...5 days are not enought for young snails to born from eggs, but i had to. =S


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

excellent job pygo....looks like the job took you quite some time to do...Can't wait to see what the tanks going to look like with ur shoal in there.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

At this link u can see pics of the Piraya added. They still have a bit of bacterian infection, but ichtyo is gone and they are restoring quite well from the desease







in a few days i'll add also a couple of adult reds.

http://www.piranhatribe.it/forum/showthrea...3987&page=4 (last page of the discussion - In the first page can be seen the hole job).

http://www.piranhatribe.it/forum/showpost....mp;postcount=55 (only the new pics)

I uploaded pics directly on the database, so should be visible directly without an account







.

Sorry for all for the quick link, but i don't have time today to wait until all pics are uploaded also on p-fury. I'll do it as soon as possible









Unfortunatelly the few vallisneria are almost gone, due to the long darkness in the small 60 liter... only the one u can see, made it. I must buy a few more, or crinum thaianum, more resistent








Tommy


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

great job Tommy





















that background and scape look great

Those piraya will look killer once they fully recuperate


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Simply amazing setup! I really enjoyed all the pics which detailed your process of aquascaping.

I look forward to seeing more pics with all the p's enjoying the new home. 
Forza Italia!


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

WOW! Really nice setup!


----------

